# 2006 International Dump / Salter For Sale



## Propony (Nov 26, 2009)

2006 International 4300 SBA 4x2 (Pre-Emission Truck)

Under CDL (25,950 GVWR)

172,460 Miles (The DT466 Engine is known as the 500,000 mile engine)

DT466 Engine 210 HP/2600 520 ft/lb Torque @ 1,400 RPM

Allison 2200 HS5-SPD Automatic Transmission

Spring Suspension

Newer King Pins (Done @ 168,991 Miles)

Newer Front Shocks (Done @ 169,596 Miles)

Newer Aluminum 65 Gallon Fuel Tank (2016)

Newer Front Springs & added additional leaf to front end for heavy plow (Done @ 169,596 Miles)

Hydraulic Brakes (ABS) Recently Replaced Pad, Drum, Rotor, ABS Sensors. (done at 174,099 Miles)

30,000 lbs. Pintal Hitch with Electric Brake Controller

AM/FM Stereo / Air Conditioning

Tires are 85%

Salt Dog Stainless Steel (ST556) Hydraulic Salt Tailgate Spreader (New in 2016)

BOSS V-DXT 10' Plow Receiver & Truck Side Wiring (No Blade Included)

Goodwin 10' Dump Body with 24" sides (Full Hydraulic) with pull out step (Little use, great shape)

Bed Tarp (Crank Style)

Alum Tool Box 36x24x24

Hydraulic PTO & Tank

Stainless Steel Wheel Simulators

All Lighting on Truck is LED (Except Headlights)

Dash Lights converted to LED

ECCO 15" LED Strobe Bar, ECCO Rear Body Mounted Strobes, ECCO Grill Mounted Strobes.

Full Service Records Available to View (They go with truck) Clear Title in Hand

THIS TRUCK QUALIFIES UNDER TAX CODE 179 FOR A 100% DEPRECIATION OFF YOUR 2017 TAXES !!!

** Need to clarify, the 10' BOSS DXTV PLOW BLADE is not included, we are keeping the blade for another truck we have.

More Pics here https://post.craigslist.org/manage/6358781979/9jz7r

$44,500.00 OBO

CALL 847/489-6000 CJ


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Holy carp!

Nice truck. I need to play the lottery.


----------

